# My wood getter, stacks and shed.



## Chrisg (May 13, 2008)

Here are some pics of my tools of the wood burning scene. Polaris Ranger 700 what a tank, not like a tractor with 3point hitch but wow none the less.  Six loads in it is just shy of a cord.  Wood shed built in 05 with about 6 plus cords in it now with 25 ton splitter under the black plastic.About 1 1/2 split on pallets with appox. another 1 1/2 ready to be split this week. We have 12.5 acres right down the road from the house that has an ample supply readily available. I try to do about two to three loads in the Ranger most days after work not that it always works out but I try if I can. Oh and two rugtrats to help stack. The boy is getting pretty handy with a wheelbarrow and is becoming a stacking machine. I seem to becoming alittle OCD about stock piling as much wood as possible this yr with the price of heating oil going crazy.

http://tinyurl.com/5ecmg7


----------



## colebrookman (May 13, 2008)

Love the wood shed. Man that's a lot a wood handling. Beautiful.
Ed


----------



## Jags (May 13, 2008)

Chris - Looks like you got a class act going there.  Kudos.  Now, if ya just had a big yellar dog swaggering around, you would have the All American Family Unit.


----------



## titan (May 13, 2008)

That Ranger looks like a capable rig,nice work.


----------



## kevin85 (May 13, 2008)

That shed is awesome.  I need to show my wife that one so she thinks spending $$ on one will be a good idea.


----------



## Chrisg (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.  Jags the dog was inside. LOL


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (May 15, 2008)

I can never understand why people stack and horde KINDLING :coolsmirk:


----------



## Jags (May 15, 2008)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> I can never understand why people stack and horde KINDLING :coolsmirk:



Mostly its because we like to harvest and burn wood in its most btu efficient manor, and have some control of what comes out of our stack.

Also, we like to "see" the fire.

Oh.....and I don't like to go outside to load up in the middle of an ice storm. 

Just a few reasons. :coolsmirk:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (May 15, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Oh.....and I don't like to go outside to load up in the middle of an ice storm.
> :coolsmirk:



Always send the wife when it's cold and/or raining. You can stay warm and dry. Oh, then there's the effect of the cold air and rain . . . %-P 

But anytime you want to compare smoke, just let me know . . .


----------



## Jags (May 15, 2008)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I basically don't have any smoke to compare to, and I can't get the other half to feed the fire INSIDE, so that sure wouldn't work.


----------



## barnartist (May 15, 2008)

just wondering the thoughts on how the wood will dry inside a building vs a long stacked row outside. It looks so nice in that building!

Before the ice storm comes you could say " SON- GET TO THE BUILDING"    -Transformers


----------



## North of 60 (May 20, 2008)

I like very much chris. Looks like ya have a pattern for doing your wood. Perfect splits for airing out then undercover she goes. ;-) Ive always
found you can pack a fire box tighter by the way you have split them. If you leave them larger or in full rounds your air control is more open
and all you get is (DEAD BTUS) to have it burn. :vampire: Your pics show a good example what most of us are all about. Your toys your family. Something to be proud of :coolsmile:


----------



## DeerMeadowFarm (May 23, 2008)

Very nice set-up! I have one of those Rangers as well.

Here is the woodshed I built at our old home. My stove would burn wood or coal so the initial plan was to have coal in the bin on the left,  and 4 cords of wood per side of the shed. Coal never became a reality for me so the bin became storage for my splitter and the pallets you see to the right stored an additional 2 cords of wood that was burned at the end of the season. I always cut a full year in advance and stacked it to the cieling on both sides. What always amazed me was how much the wood would shrink. If there was anything left over from the previous year's wood, it was used to fill the space that had developed between the top rows and the rafters and I'm talking a settling amount of 18 to 24"! 

I built the shed with two huge pallets for the floor that I got from work when we had some equipment delivered; all 2-by lumber. The framing was KD 2-by's sheathed with rough-cut pine boards spaced an inch apart which grew over time, and provided air circulation. Prevailing storms hit the shed from left to right and therefore provided fairly good protection from rain and snow.

These pictures were taken right before we moved, hense the lack of wood.


----------



## kevin85 (May 23, 2008)

that is a sweet shed right there.


----------



## Acosi151 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Is that green "bed shed" I see behind your tractor built for the ranger or for a pickup?

That looks like it would be nice in the back of my f150 during hunting season as a mobile camp and I'd like to get your thoughts on materials and design.

Thanks,
~Jeff


----------



## Rockey (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to admit that is a sweet setup you have there. I like the split stacks, the shed and definitely the Ranger. It remind of the Rhino I used to have. It definitely came in handy when moving firewood. I might have to go out and get another mini SUV to haul stuff around in the backyard. Looks good!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2008)

Good stuff- I imagine that kid is going to work in "the wood mines"- LOL

DMF- It's strange about wood shrinkage (There was shrinkage!).  If you look at the Holz threads, many will put a stick in the middle of the pile, and when the pile shrinks to a mark at 80% of the original height- it's dry.  Shrinks 20%!.  On a 5' pile- that's a full foot of loss!


----------



## Hansson (Jul 17, 2008)

My shed


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2008)

Whenever I see Hansson's setup- I feel a little less adequate- LOL


----------



## Jags (Jul 17, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Whenever I see Hansson's setup- I feel a little less adequate- LOL



Yeah, its almost like cheating. :lol:


----------



## iceman (Jul 20, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats depressing..... guess i will be attempting to build again


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> DMF- It's strange about wood shrinkage (There was shrinkage!).  If you look at the Holz threads, many will put a stick in the middle of the pile, and when the pile shrinks to a mark at 80% of the original height- it's dry.  Shrinks 20%!.  On a 5' pile- that's a full foot of loss!



Yeah. That's it. Shrinkage. I had a lot more wood cut and stacked but it shrunk. I wasn't lazy getting it in. I had cords and cords and cords but it shrunk. Yeah. That's it.  :red:


----------



## webbie (Jul 20, 2008)

Did it shrink when it got wet?
(not sure if this translates to Swedish).....

http://tinyurl.com/2l95ck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVHRWSl1z8U

http://www.sonypictures.com/homevideo/seinfeld/shrinkage_game/


----------



## vgrund (Jul 21, 2008)

These sheds make me wish I were handy in the shed-building way, which I am not.   This is the ideal thing IMO.  I've often wondered why there aren't people offering to install wood sheds (much like any other shed sold at the big box stores).  I guess for most people, if they are heating with wood they are the type to DIY.  I'm in that minority that works a lot and doesn't have time for a major project, yet I still loves the ambiance and savings of wood (even if I have to buy it c/s/d).  Maybe after I have a few more seasons under my belt, I'll set aside some time and education for a DIY project.

Victor


----------



## Chrisg (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeff that is a iceshanty that triples as summer mini storage, fall hunting blind and of course winter iceshanty. It is very light I can load it by myself if I get it positioned just right with the truck down low and the shack propped up on a 2by then back under and slide it into truck. Much easier with two people though. Materials are 2x4s ripped in half for framing, 1/4" sheathing, 1/2"ply on roof with rubber roofing and 1 1/2" foam board insul. 
 Adios P- Yeah no child labor laws around this place he's already well aware of what will be happening when it cools down a bit this fall -cut load haul spit stack,cut load haul spit stack.....he gets it though and loves to help. Daughter is becoming quite adept at running the control for splitter aswell. Just her doing that one part helps alot.


----------



## woodburn (Jul 26, 2008)

All of the wood sheds I saw in this thread are awesome.  I have been getting the itch for one.  I think next season i'll do it!  I hate tarps!


----------



## bill*67 (Aug 9, 2008)

awesome sheds. some day i'll have one or two myself! :coolcheese:


----------

